# My 1st Kidding Thread-Yabba A Nigerian Dwarf- QUAD PICTURES PG 9



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my first official kidding thread! WOOT!

Let me introduce 'Yabba',

Yabba is a 3 1/2 year old Nigerian Dwarf. She is chocolate brown with some white on her belly and sides of her belly. She's very pretty and has light brown eyes. Hubby says she reminds him of a chocolate lab!

Yabba has had kids twice before, triplets the first time, twins the next. I am hoping she has twins or trips this time! If I get twins, she will raise them, if I get trips, Im gonna bottle feed one of them, just for fun! PRAY for ALL PINK!!

She comes from nice lines, as do her parents- she does have all the fancy registrations on her, but that isnt too important to me. But dont tell her that, she is very impressed with herself you know, and expects to be treated very well at all times. 

Yabba is ever so slightly aloof, she would never stoop to running up to you for attention, but chooses to wait until she is ready to grant you the privilege of scratching her, but only in certain spots she feels are appropriate. 

Back to the kidding part...

Yabba 'entertained' a handsome young buck on October 31, 2011. I think she will be about 145 days along on Saturday or Sunday, buuuuuut....

today, er, yesterday now, but anyways...in the last 24 hours, she has lost her plug- big glob of white-ish goo stuck to her hoo-haa AND she has a HUGE udder that is pretty tight with strutted teats. She also has a tiiiny bit of amber colored goo kinda coating her hoo-haa, and said hoo-haa is very open and puffy. Her belly is purtty low as well.

She is still nibbling hay and eating grain, peeing ALOT, but mostly laying down in the same spot. I have her locked in a kidding barn with 2 little ND babies from another mom, but they will be leaving her when I see more progress from her. She seems to like them being with her and they seem to like her- no issues so far.

Sooooo, I think we will be seeing kids very soon! I will try to keep ya'll posted as often as possible, and will be taking pics as soon as I can!


So, when do ya'll think she will kid????????????? Its 3 AM where Im at and I need to know if I should go to sleep, or stay up a while longer!!

Gonna go check on her right now and be right back to update ya'll- if I dont come back, its cause she's kidding!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Im back- no kids yet 

She was just laying on her tummy acting like nothing was going on... So I checked her rear, only saw a bit of white stuff, just a tiny bit, kinda lying there, and no other obvious signs that things are moving along.

Did I mention her ligs are totally gone, and have been for 2 days?!?! I can get my fingers all the way around her tail head too- she is super soft and mushy back there.

I did feel a baby moving on her right side, so that was comforting. But then Ive read that if the babies are ready to be born, you wont feel them moving on the sides of the belly anymore since they will be deeper inside, lined up in the birth canal. Maybe she isnt as close as I thought? I know it will be soon, I just dont know how soon! The lady i bought her from said she wasnt due to kid till the end of the month!

Anyways, I think I am gonna go to sleep for a few hours or I will be worthless when my children get up in a few hours!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

Pictures? Would love to see them. Hoping for girls for you.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok everyone- I got PICTURES!!! 

If I post'em, YOU gotta tell me what you think!!

Disclaimer- My camera is old and not a good one, and I am NOT a good photographer, but I did my best. Let me know where I am lacking, you wont hurt my feelings..


Yabba-







Yabba and Shyla (both ND's, shyla is still a baby) Ignore the old chicken waterer- its only there as a door prop, I use what I have handy!






Yabba's face, she's much prettier in person!






Yabba from the top-






And now... Here are the udder and Hoo-Hoo pics. PLEASE give 'when she might kid' opinions if you have any






















Her papers say she was bred October 31st, 2011. I cant wait to see how many she has- how many do you think she might have??


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, thank you for posting. You have very cute and beautiful goats. I think she will have two. Both does. I think you did great with your pictures.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Wow, thank you for posting. You have very cute and beautiful goats. I think she will have two. Both does. I think you did great with your pictures.


Thanks!  Hoping for does too! I had 5 sons of my own, IN A ROW, and Im ready for some baby girls!! I wanna buy 'em PINK sweaters!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome,  I want you to have girls, so I can see the pink sweaters. That's too cute. Oh my 5 sons, yeah you need some pink. Can't wait to see baby pics.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Just checked her and.....PROGRESS!!! 

Take a look at these pics and tell me if you think its the plug still coming out, or pre-birth goo that means babies are coming soon, PLEASE!!!

I dont know if I should keep checking on her, or leave her be, or let her out- she seems to want to go outside. She ate her grain this morning like she was starving and is barely nibbling hay now. I took the other babies out of her room....should I put them back in? She doesnt care either way, it seems, I just dont want the older babies to hurt any newborns on accident......agh, now Im rambling!!

Sooooo, what do ya'll think????












Kidding soon????? HEEEEEEEEEEELLPP!! Im a worry wort and dont wanna miss a thing!! Predictions? Suggestions?


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it should be within today. But I'm not expert.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 22, 2012)

I am not an expert either, but that looks like baby goo!   Which means my guess is sometime today!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

I am no expert either, but that sure looks like she is getting ready. From what I have seen on other kidding threads, she looks like today.  Come on easy birth, healthy babies and momma, and girls.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 22, 2012)

Sure hope an expert chimes in on here to help all of us "non-experts" know if we are on baby watch or not.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 22, 2012)

She is so pretty, can't wait to see babies!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you Jenni! I cant wait for babies and will be posting pics as soon as I can get 'em!!


Was out checking on her a bit ago and saw her laying on the floor with her head on the ground, neck all stretched out like she was having a contraction and pushing! I RAN back in the house to get help and let everyone know, ran back out to the barn.....only to find her standing at the door, acting like she wanted to go outside and having babies was the FURTHEST thing from her mind. D'Oh!

I felt bad, everyone came running out for a false alarm- but it was kinda funny too. Took us all awhile to calm down.

Gonna go check on her now.....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, no babies yet. Still has amber colored moist crusties on her vulva though and it looks elongated and very puffy. She's laying down chewing her cud right now.

Did I mention she has been yawning? 

She also makes this weird, grunting sound with every exhaled breath, but only when she's laying down, and she seems to be able to stop doing it when something else gets her attention. No resiratory problems at all, just the weird grunting, but she's been doing that for a few days now.

Hope its soon!!


----------



## heathen (Mar 22, 2012)

I am not an expert (  I would really like to meet a goat expert and have them meet some of the goats I have They never do anything the way the books or net claim they are supposed to) Sounds like she is getting close. Is her bag tighter?  I never go by the goo My goats have given goo of difrent colors for a month before they kid. She should relax her ligs and tighten her bag. The grunting and yawning are signs she is getting close. With my goats and every goat is diffrent they yawn and paw at the ground grunt get up and repeat. With Britany she was calling for her kids before they were born and gave away she was going in the next 48 hours.  I have had other goats that dont have any goo and then there is a kid with them that wasnt there an hour before lol. With butters I thought she was kidding every day for 2 months her bag got biger and biger and biger and her ligs went away and then they would be back the next day.  http://www.goatworld.com/articles/pregnancy/pregnancy.shtml This claims u have 2 days before the 5 before or 5 after rule of thumb........ Britany went 4 days early with twins and I watched her get bred, and the Nany came out first lol. Good luck cant wait to see pics.  ( I am new to the little goats I like my old Nubians and Lamanchas.)


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

updates? I think she will kid tonight she is showing all the signs Annie did


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Was just out with her.... gave her a few small handfulls of goat chow that she hogged down as fast as possible! No new signs though...

Heathen- Her ligs are totally gone, have been for a few days now, and I can get my fingers to touch at the tailhead (been able to do that for 2 days or so). Close as I can figure, she is 143 days today, IF she concieved on Oct 31, like her breeding papers state. 

AGH!! This could go on for up to 10 more days????!!! oh noooooooooo







And dont nobody even think to mention D.C. either (im talking in 'code' here so she doesnt hear me)


----------



## heathen (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL Fun aint it!!!!!! It probably wont be 10 days with all the signs I think we stress over it a lot more then they do....... I have one maybe two due in 19 days. The one I am not sure of because they came in heat at the same time and then I thought she came back in but the other goats are still mounting her and she is making a bag. Someone on here informed me this is dominance behaviours lol. Or I have lesbian goats either way she is making a bag so hopefully They go about the same time and then I will have no more to kid this year!!!!!!!!! And I will be able to relax at my sisters wedding in IA The same weekend she would be due lol.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 22, 2012)

It sure does sound like she is close!  I'm not an expert... I only have one kidding under my belt...  but I did learn they will do anything to get attention!   My doe had lots of discharge at the end of her pregnancy.  I did notice it was usually white/clear... until she pooped!  Then it would change colors. You may want to wipe her with a baby wipe when you check on her so you can get an accurate picture of what is new.  A few hours before she kidded she had some discharge with red streaks.  Another big sign is when the udder "booms."  My doe's udder doubled in size the day before she kidded.  It had been growing quite a bit before then but it literally doubled from lunchtime to 8:00 pm! BUT... every goat is different.  Which is why I was checking on her every few hours for 2 days!   According to AGS's goat gestation calculator her day 145 is Saturday the 24th.  I've heard of Nigerians going to day 151 but it is pretty rare.  The people I know with Nigerians usually have kids from day 143 to day 148.  I would guess you should have babies this weekend!  Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 22, 2012)

I would guess within the next 3-5 days.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

heathen said:
			
		

> LOL Fun aint it!!!!!! It probably wont be 10 days with all the signs I think we stress over it a lot more then they do....... I have one maybe two due in 19 days. The one I am not sure of because they came in heat at the same time and then I thought she came back in but the other goats are still mounting her and she is making a bag. Someone on here informed me this is dominance behaviours lol. Or I have lesbian goats either way she is making a bag so hopefully They go about the same time and then I will have no more to kid this year!!!!!!!!! And I will be able to relax at my sisters wedding in IA The same weekend she would be due lol.


 My female guinea pig is mounting another female guinea pig, and even biting her on the back of the neck. I thought the same thing. Either it's a dominating thing or I have a lesbian guinea pig.


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2012)

Should be soon but goats like to make you absolutely lose your mind before they try to sneak the kids in on you.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Should be soon but goats like to make you absolutely lose your mind before they try to sneak the kids in on you.


Yeah, and the worst part is, the lady I bought he from told me she is a 'SNEAKY' kidder!! Yabba is very quiet to begin with, but I guess she makes NO noise during kidding and suprised her last owner BOTH times!! 

We're doing hourly, or every hour and a half checks on her till about midnight/1 am tonight and every 45 minute checks during the day. With my luck, she'll kid without me knowing till they are all dried off and hopping around.

As long as everyone is healthy and alive, I will be very happy. Crazy, but happy.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 23, 2012)

So, no progress today, . If anything, she seems further from kidding! I swear, even her ligs and tail head feel a bit firmer. bleh

She's still eating like a pig, we have her out in general population and she is walking around and eating browse.She even meeehhhed at me- first time Ive heard her make a sound since she got here!

Her vulva is still moist, open and kinda crusty with amber colored gunk, but no more drippy stuff or goo. Udder is still big and full looking. 

I will still keep checking her every hour or so, want to be sure she isnt bullied, and she doesnt drop any kids unexpectedly in the pasture.

I think her first real due date as far as breeding dates go, is tomorrow, so I will be on hyper alert starting tomorrow. If its even possible to be any more alert!

I dont know how Im gonna handle all this- with 6 children (one is a nursing infant), 3 dogs (one had surgery and needs daily physical therapy) 2 horses (one has a hurt hoof we are dealing with) 22 chickens (my fav one hurt her leg so needs more attention, tlc) 1 rabbit-who thankfully has no issues, 2 self-sufficient cats, 6 goats- 1 very preg, 1 who just kidded but the baby died, 3 that are babies, 1 who is fine and I am expecting another doeling in about 2 weeks, AND we just accuired a new-born ram that we are bottle feeding and keeping in the house in a play-pen!

The amount of poo around here is just ridiculous!! But at least we can and do, compost most of it for our garden- another project we will be starting in a few weeks. Im NOT complaining, more like counting my blessings- I am living my childhood dreams!

Time to get started on cleaning out the pantry and making some home-made date bread- a family favorite!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 23, 2012)

Eveone is in bed for the night. Checked Yabba a bit ago and she was lying down on her belly, chewing her cud. A quick check under her tail revealed only a bit of white goo on her vulva. She is getting annoyed with my rear-end checks, and is starting get jumpy when I head that direction, even goes so far as to clamp her tail down tight to her bum! 

One of my ND doelings, Snickerdoodle, was burping a bit too much and had a pretty tight tummy, so I brought her in and dosed her with baking soda. It seemed to help, I hope she is ok later. I think she ate a tad too much grain- only her second or third time eating it, so Im not suprised she got a bit gassy. Gonna be keeping a close eye on her though. 

Will update later tonight or tomorrow, depends on if I (or someone else) go out again tonight, or wait till morning to check her. Tomorrow is her first official due date- 145 days- so, we'll see!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Remember,  due dates are *145 to 151 *days from the date of conception.   And they can go as long as 6 or 7 days beyond day 151.  It is not 145 days only.  So if she doesn't kid on exactly day 145, you have quite a bit of play there.


----------



## heathen (Mar 24, 2012)

Just curious has her bag filled up anyfurther?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 24, 2012)

Tonights update- Day 145 according to her breeding date.

Yabba is doing great. Eating like a starving football player! Her belly is getting sooooo big! 

I think she is showing some interesting signs of pre-labor- She has more white goo on her vulva tonight, and some icky stuff stuck in her tail fur (i think its just old white goo she flicked off). Her udder looks a tad bigger and lower, and her teats are definately strutting outwards more than they were yesterday. Her belly is nearly touching the ground, its so big and low!

But for me, the big change in her is her being a total BRAT about letting me check her rear! Not only does she not want me to even look at it (keeping her tail end pointed away from me at all times, at all costs!), she totally FREAKS out if I even tough her tail head! Since I got her she has not given two hoots if I touch her tail, or even poke her hoo-haa (well, I didnt actually poke it, my friend did, to see if she felt babies near her vulva), I mean she used to just stand there and act like I wasnt even there, but today....NO DEAL! NO touching, or even thinking of touching allowed in her southern vicinity. 

Has anyone else had this kind of behavior around kidding time?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 25, 2012)

Just a few minutes after midnight here, guess that makes it officially Sunday now. Just went out to make my last check on Yabba till the morning...

She was just lying on her tummy, sleeping, I think. I walked up to her and she stood up, so I did a quick check, and of course, she walked off all quick like, so I just got a quick peek at her rear. There was a tiny bit of fresh looking blood on her vulva, very small amount, nothing I think means anything is wrong, but still... And then I saw her squat to pee, and almost nothing came out, but then a stringy gob of white goo dripped out.

I think she has been listening to other does and is fully aware of the 'Doe Code' and is implementing every single commandment. I hope she follows the last one about giving me beautiful doelings.... 


C'mon Yabba! Gimme some babies!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

Come on Yabba, we all need to see more baby pictures.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 25, 2012)

Morning chores done- fed the horses, and the chickens, then went out to visit my little herd. Everyone was very excited to see me coming with fresh hay, but that was nothing compared to how happy and friendly they get when they see the 'big white bucket'!!

They all know the 'big white bucket' means Grain!!! YUMM! Its really helped to get the new doelings to be less shy and now they eat right out of my hand, and climb all over me to get it! I love that...

Yabba was first at the door waiting for her grain, for her, the hay didnt exist! She loves her grain! But she is so mild mannered, she will back off the minute one of the babies goes for the grain.

So, no babies from our Yabba yet....day 146 today. Still a bit of fresh white goo today, but Im sick of seeing that now- I wanna see Amber goo, followed by BABIES!! NOW!! 

Yabbas belly is soo wide, she waddles and wiggles when she walks! I swear, her belly has easily doubled in size in the last week! Hmmmm, maybe she will suprise us with triplets after all?? That would be cool, then I could pull one to bottle feed so I would have a super friendly baby. Gonna have to think about it, not sure if I can handle midnight feedings, I DO love my sleep (when I can get it!).

Gonna go search out bottle feeding schedules for baby nigerian dwarfs....


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope she goes soon for you!  For bottle feeding NDs, we do 3x/day, one at around 8am, one around 2pm, and the last one at 10pm.  (The first day we try to keep it as close to 8 hours apart as we can, so it's generally more like 6am, 2pm, 10pm, but I am not an early morning person so I shift it a couple hours after the first day or two.)

Have fun!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have pygmy mixes that I feed on that same schedule. It works great for me because I can get up for school feed them, go to school, come home for lunch feed them, and then feed them again before I go to bed. 

They are doing really well with it too.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 25, 2012)

So, that schedule (3x's a day, then nothing in the middle of the night) will work for newborns? I thought newborns had to eat more often?

If not, thats great! I can totally handle that schedule!

Just did a check on Yabba- she is still very defensive of her hind end, but she now has clearish white goo, and more comes out every time she squats to pee. Babies must be sitting on her bladder pretty hard since she pee's often, but not alot of pee comes out.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep, my Nigerian/lamancha mix did that for about one day and then had her triplets at 3 in the morning the next day. But every goat is different. Yabba sounds like my other doe though, she had me waiting for about a week and had her triplets unexpectedly. Same goo and everything.

I have one bottle baby I have feed since birth and at 10pm I let him eat all he wanted for the first week so he could hold through the night. Now he's doing great with the whole schedule.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep, all of our newborns are only 3x/day.  The only one we did differently was our bummer baby this year.  He needed some major convalescing, so he ate more like every two-three hours during the day, and then went all night from11pm until about 7am.  He is two weeks old now, and out with his sisters and has been on threex/day for the last week/10days.


----------



## heathen (Mar 25, 2012)

They dont have to be bottle fed to be uber friendly. You just have to play with them and be around them more. I personally give a 1 am bottle for my bottle babies If I have one.  It dont make sense to me that they wouldnt need a nite bottle. They nurse moma at nitethe first couple weeks.  I dont know of any animal that nurses only three times a day from birth on and just increase the amount. I didnt do this with calves or horses either. I know the goat lives and takes the bottle (better) in the am but they were just starved over nite. I onlyh have one goat who is not uber friendly and she is one I got at a sale barn a few weeks ago. She will come up to me and take treats but dont like being touched. she wont run far when I do touch her and She takes treats from my hand now. When I first got her I had to throw them to her.  If there is another reason to bottle feed than just wanting a friendly goat I am 100% for it,or even if you are wanting the experience with bottle babies.  But it is not necessary to bottle feed to have friendly goats. If you spend the same amount of time with them that you would if you were bottle feeding them just playing with them they will still be friendly.  I have goats that the old owners had to corner in a barn and use panels to catch them and they were scared to death of humans. 7 months later they will litterally come lay in my lap when I am playing with the new babies trying to get a treat. Now they will not go up to strangers like the bottle babies unless they have treats;-) The more time you spend with them the friendlier they will be. And if you have human kids to pack the babies around you will have nothing to worry about as far as uber friendly.  Of course this is just my opinion  (whats that saying opinons are like_______ everyone has one....and there are many heated debates  on this just like on the dehorning thing. ( I am for dehorning but my Jeff says its cruel and awfull)  even though we have had to cut holes out of the fences that the goats stuck their heads through.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 26, 2012)

Sigh.... Day 147 and nnnnooooooo babies. Plenty of white goo, sure, but Im starting to think the goo is just her way of teasing me. She probably isnt even preggers, just fat! J/K!


I agree, Heathen- I will probably leave Yabbas kids for her to raise, but my kids and I will be visiting/handeling them alot every day, and probably bring them inside for some playtime with the human family, away from Yabba. I hope they turn out super friendly!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 26, 2012)

Gonna go run out and do a check on Yabba....

I just realised, my hubby is going to be outta town working on days 150 and 151! Oh Geez I hope she kids BEFORE he goes out of town! Buuuut, what with Yabba knowing the 'Doe Code' so very well, I feel fairly confident she will kid the first night he's gone! 

Im sure Ill manage, but I might keep my oldest girl home from school one day IF Yabba waits that long to kid.

BRB.........  










Aaaaaand.............. nothing.  Not even goo. I know she's getting close though. She's just waiting for me to drop my guard. But she will learn like my human children have learned- Mommy is far more stubborn than they are and I WILL win in the end! (I hope    )


So, how about we play the "Name The Kids Game'?

Yabba's full Name is actually 'Yabba Dabba', so Im thinking of staying along the whole Flintstones theme. Any suggestions for boys and girls?


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 26, 2012)

Bamm Bamm, Pebbles, Fred, Wilma, Barney, Betty, Rubble, Bedrock, Dino, The Great Gazoo, Hoppy,  Pearl, Slate, Arnold, Chip, Doozey, Edna, Zeke.

Yep I googled the Flinstones to figure out all the characters!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Marlowmanner! We forgot about the great gazoo!! Probably going to name a boy that if we get a buckling (hope we dont get any boys, but if we do...) I think we like Betty and there is a tie for Wilma and pebbles for a second doeling (if we get two girls, hopefully).


Yabba looks great, she has more white goo this afternoon, but Im not seeing anything else going on, so Im not thinking it will be tonight. I will be checking on her still though- you know how these tricky does can be!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually had fun looking up all the characters that were on the show. Chip is actually Bamm Bamm and Pebbles son! I couldn't help but remember watching some of the Flinstone movies as well.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 27, 2012)

I am getting concerned about Yabba. I noticed some of her discharge looked yellowish (not white), and this morning it looked the smallest bit on the green side. Being a mom myself, I know that in general, discharge of any kind that is yellow or green signals infection (not allergies). But most of the discharge is drying to a amber color (but not gooing out or anything, which makes me wonder if she doesnt have a small aminiotic leak?)

I also noticed Yabba was having dog log poops, like all squished together berries in a log form. Which I first thought was due to impending labor and delivery, until I noticed all the other goats having the same problem!! Even the 2 month old babies!

Im not sure about the cause, Im wondering if its from too much grain- I have been giving them all grain, but maybe a tad too much?

Called my ruminate vet and she had me put Yabba on pennicillan and pro bios, but now Im wondering if the herd all need pro bios, and possibly a round of Corrid?

I hate to medicate for something that isnt present, or not treat ASAP for something and have it get out of control. At least my vet is coming out tomorrow afternoon, she can do a quick check on everyone.


worried,worried, worried...


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 27, 2012)

Have yall had a warm spell where the grass grew quite a bit?  My girls all got a little tummy upset when that happened.  It made them have greener, clumpy poop (which may be tinting her discharge?).  I gave them all some probios but watched closely to make sure that was indeed what it was.  It went away in 2 days with just probios.  I would be more nervous with babies and runny poop but I tend to give my older does a little time before I get too worried about clumpy poop.  My doe did get some clumpy poop at first when we added the alfalfa pellets, also.  But, trust your gut first.  If you feel like it is something more, I would call a vet.  You know your animals the best!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 28, 2012)

Here it is, day 149... Thought Id post some new pics- just took them this morning. 

Funny, looking back at the pics on page 1, I thought her udder was big then, now I can see a real difference!  What do ya'll think of her udders? This is her 3rd freshening.

Some top views..



















Some new udder pics- what do you think? Good udders? Gone Boom yet?












Aaaaaaand Yabba is outta here- DONE with all this silly picture taking business!








Doesnt she look big?! Its raing pretty hard here, and should get worse tonight, and my hubby leaves town tomorrow, so I figure she'll kid tonight at 3 AM, or tomorrow night at 3AM...  What do you think? 

Guesses on how many?- she's had twins and trips before


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Here it is, day 149... Thought Id post some new pics- just took them this morning.
> 
> Funny, looking back at the pics on page 1, I thought her udder was big then, now I can see a real difference!  What do ya'll think of her udders? This is her 3rd freshening.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the pictures. I think trips. So beautiful. If she does have them tonight, I hope it all goes well. I think it's going to be two boys, and one girl. Can't wait to see.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

I think she will kid in about 3 or 4 hours.  She definitely has BOOM.  I am betting no later than 5 pm.  And twins for sure.   Better put her in the kidding stall and have your kidding kit and camera ready!  Lots of towels.  A cup of cocoa, and a bulb syringe. 

She looks GREAT!  What a pretty girl.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 28, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I think she will kid in about 3 or 4 hours.  She definitely has BOOM.  I am betting no later than 5 pm.  And twins for sure.   Better put her in the kidding stall and have your kidding kit and camera ready!  Lots of towels.  A cup of cocoa, and a bulb syringe.
> 
> She looks GREAT!  What a pretty girl.


THANK YOU for the bulb syringe reminder! I totally forgot about that! My kidding kit is just about complete, need to get the bulb syringe and paper towels into the box.  Picking up puppy pads this afternoon.

Just had my vet out (love this lady- she only does ruminates and is a mobile vet AND her prices are super reasonable! ) and she checked Yabba out a bit- she thinks Yabba could go another few days, and that her udder could get even bigger! But she did say Yabba looked like her kids/belly had 'dropped', so Im taking that as a good sign. When I told her Yabba was on day 149 since breeding, she said "Oh! Then she could really go any moment!"

Im so excited.... Cant wait to share pictures!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

Yabba,  we are waiting....


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

Come on Yabba, you can do it!   :bun


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, my prediction clearly failed as to the exact time of kidding, but I am guessing she is out in the barn kidding as we speak.   She HAS to.  I can't be that far off in my guess.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in updates, it was a super busy day!

Had to take my baby in for a check up, happy to report he is in the 95th percentile for his weight and height! Looks like he's gonna be a big man someday! 

Then I had my vet come out for a disbudding and a check on Yabba. Then we had a man over to give us a quote on a new heating/air conditioning unit (out old unit is way, way, way out of date and not energy efficient at all). Then it was time to pick up kids from school and make meals, do homework, etc, etc....

Yabba is doing a WONDERFUL job keeping to 'Doe Code'.... really....a truly admiral, PHENOMINAL job. Look in the dictionary under "Doe Code', and youll see HER picture, with a foot note directing you to see 'Crazed Owner' where youll find MY picture. It wont be pretty either. Ill be in a ragged house robe, filthy muck boots, greasy hair in a head band, coffee in one hand, camera and kidding kit in the other, neglected husband in the background, and an obvious rut in the dirt leading from my back door to the goat pen. (the same pen you WONT find any newborn goats in, btw  )

Yabbas' udder looks even bigger tonight, and she has a tiny, tiny bit of white stuff coming out. What I WANT is a tiny, tiny GOAT to be coming out, not white stuff!  

Not sure if I will check her again tonight, I have the shakes from lack of sleep and worry! I need rest!!! (but not as bad as I need baby kids!  )

Will update in the morning (ahem, Yabba, that will be day 150, if your paying attention).


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

You WILL find babies in the morning.  I promise!  It's because you will be sleeping when DOE CODE kicks in.  Yabba will have a big Doe'ee smile on her face from laughing her tummy off.  

DOE CODE

Deliberately
Overdone 
Excitement to

Cause
Owners
Debilitating
Exhaustion


Either that or she will implement the secret double DOE CODE.  She will wait until exactly 5 minutes before you MUST be somewhere to have her kids.


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 29, 2012)

Day 150!

Went outside this morning and heard the ususal cries of "WHERES MY MORNING GRAAAAAAAAIINNNN????",  but upon listening a bit closer, I heard an unusual, unexpected sound... The sound of Yabba adding her voice to the calls, and loudly! That is unusual, she is normally a very quiet girl.

Im sure you can guess what I was thinking, OMG, SHE'S FINALLY IN LABOR!!!!! So I rushed out there in my jammers, only to find all the goats at the gate, crying about their state of obvious starvation. Including one, big, fat, faking labor Yabba. D'oh!

I was so dissapointed, I *almost* thought about not giving her any grain, but that would be goat abuse, so of course I gave her her private share and some encouraging talk about labor and how cute new babies are. She wasnt impressed. But she did eat like a hog.

Her belly looks to be dropped a bit more today, and her udder looks painfully big. Even her tail is sporting a new look- where the part that sticks out and wiggles is at a steep V from her body and her tailhead looks bumped up too (if that makes any sense?). Not alot of goo or anything in that department, but she looks 'looser' and pinker around her vulva.

I gave her SOOOO many opportunities yesterday to kid while I was gone running errands, but nooooooo....she's gonna wait till I have NO help at home and 3 kids under 5 with me to kid out. I just KNOW it. 

Since I think today/tonight will be the day/night, Im sure she will hold out till this weekend- just to pay me back for the shots and forcing pro-bios on her. Apparently, I am not quite crazed enough for her.   (I still love her to bits!)


----------



## heathen (Mar 29, 2012)

I think She will kid tommorow in the afternoon  Good Luck. I will be enroute to pick up my new billy. I dont think her udder has boomed yet it should litterlally push her legs apart. Once you get this you will be like oh. Thats a boom and ohhhhhh thats what that ment lol. And then you will get another goat and she will be completly diffrent and you will be like but Yabba didnt do that....... lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Come on girl!  Do you have a trampoline around there somewhere?  Maybe take our for some Chinese?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm going to predict that she will have her babies tomorrow at 5 pm.  But if she doesn't she will have them tonight at 10 pm.   And if she doesn't she will have them tomorrow at 5 am.  But if that doesn't work she will.... Oh heck,  I don't know....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG QUADS!!!!! ITS CRAZY RIGHT NOW- SHE STILL HAS A BUBBLE STICKING OUT, GOTTA GO PICK UP MT CHILDREN, WILL BE RIGHT BACK!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## fanov8 (Mar 29, 2012)

. Hope all is going well!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG!! I'm so excited. Are you gonna get pics?


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hurray! 
    

Pictures!!! Please...you must come back with pictures!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

QUADS!!!!   Need to see em!


----------



## cindyg (Mar 29, 2012)

Quads?, that's like....FOUR?!!  OMG is right, hope all are well and please post pics as soon as you can.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

Pictures,  pictures!  Where are the pictures?


----------



## heathen (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW congrats!!!!! If you need someone to bottle feed on or two.... LOL Congrats


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, I have to say it...

*Yabba dabba DID!  You silly DOE.*


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 29, 2012)

four????


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, its calmed down a bit, and I WILL post pics later tonight when I have time to upload and everything. Right now, my infant is napping and my other children are eating dinner,so I have about 3 seconds free....

Yabba stayed VERY true to D.C. and went into labor while I was inside getting a bid on a new heating/air unit for our house. Grrrrr..

I go out there, and on the ground by Yabba is a BEAUTIFUL black and white (splashy loud coloring) DOELING!!   I was suprised AND excited!!

Then things got tough. Yabba labored for another hour before I called my vet and got advice. Mind you, Im a total, complete NEWBIE to goat birthing etc, so I was freaked out to say the least.

Finally, I gloved up, put a few fingers in, hooked...something....and pulled gently down while she hollered and pushed. I helped Yabba deliver a cute, tiny, thin little buckling that wasnt moving and was floppy and dangly. I was SURE he was dead, I could hear weird crackling noises while I was pulling him out. He presented with his rear knee joint first, followed by his butt with other leg tucked up under him. He was in his sack still, so I couldnt feel well enough to push him back and turn him. He had to come out that way. Well, Im not one to give up, so I grabbed my bulb syringe (HUGE thank you to the poster who reminded me about that!) and suctioned his nose and mouth really well, gave him a gentle downward sling to help clear him, then proceeded to rub the heck outta him. FINALLY I saw him try to breathe, gaspy as first, then better after a moment. 

Of course, as I am helping this guy out baby number 3 came bursting onto the scene! I was out of arms and hands to help, so I tucked baby # 2 into my lap real tight, grabbed more paper towels and swiped the goo off #3, sucktioned the nose and mouth, and left it to Yabba. It was a HUGE, HUGE buckling- I couldnt believe its size! He came out strong and moving and sneezing, so I left him be, and the moment he could walk, he kept snuggling up to ME, trying to nurse on ME! My legs, arms, fingers, whatever he could get ahold of! I had to keep shoving him back to his mama, but he kept coming back to me. Im like- Hello! You have a mom! GO TO HER- IM BUSY!! He didnt listen to me very well and so I put himin the corner with the heat lamp by his sister who was born first.

Then....I see a huge bubble coming out of Yabba, no baby, just bubble. I waited a bit and nothing happened. Soooooo, much as I didnt want to, I had to go back in. 

This time I had no idea what I was touching, but I thought it was a butt first presentation, so I tried to hook onto a leg or something. I was afraid to push it back in because I knew she was too tired to get baby all the way back to the canal.

After much manipulation and pushing and yelling from Yabba, I was able to help her deliver another small thin baby GIRL!  She was presenting in the shoulder first, with head turned back towards her back. That was tough one, and it was so hard to be gentle with Yabba and try not to hurt her insides, yet still get the kid out.  She was wiggling much more and seemed more alert, so I suctioned her mouth and nose and let her alone so the cord could break naturally. 

After awhile the afterbirth all came out, I tossed it in the trash. I gave Yabba some warm water with molasses and some grain- she ate and drank it all! I made sure all the kids got on the teat, only having trouble with the littlest girl latching on. But I am pretty sure she got some colostrom. I expressed some in all their mouths and saw them all suckle a bit, so I think they have the hang of it. Will be checking and might milk some out to syringe feed the smallest ones for my own peace of mind. 

After all Yabba went through, I owe it to her to help her care for her HUGE family. 

Phew....that was a LOOOOOONG 3 1/2 hours!! I am exhausted and happy, and I think all the goats are doing well, so far.

Will post pics later tonight. Thank you to everyone who has been here for me on this journey! It has been amazing and fufilling in a wonderful way.



Still cant belive she had 4. Just amazed. And glad it wasnt me!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 29, 2012)

She said quads with a bubble still coming out!?  Wow could there be 5???? Pics!!!! Gooo Yabba Yabba!!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok just read your last post you must have posted while I was typing lol. Congrats!!! Cant wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness.  For a first time midwife, *you did an AMAZING JOB!*  You managed to save 4 little lives, no 5.  Four kids AND their mother.   You had the presence of mind to get the one baby breathing by doing all the right things and you managed to triage the 4 babies like a pro! Good for you.  I am really, really proud of you. 

You should probably bottle feed the two smallest babies or at least supplement them for a couple days.  They sound pretty weak.  And if you can, get some BoSe to give them.  I think they may need it.   

Now, when you have had time to take a breath, relax and process the whole thing, we would like some pictures, but that can wait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, just wow. I am glad it wasn't me too. lol...I hope it isn't any of my goat either....  Congrats for your excellent attentive work!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Way to go!  You did great!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW!  Congrats on the babies!  I'm glad everything turned out well.  You definitely have a great first kidding story   I guess you know why she was making you wait... they had to bake a little longer   Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 30, 2012)

Here are the pics!! They arent great, but I will get more tomorrow! Only one is gross- its the afterbirth, and I have a question about it....

First up is the first born doeling-












Next is a picture of the 3rd born with 1st born- I was still holding the 2nd born and drying her off in my lap.






Heres the whole clan- buck in the back aganst the wall, doeling and buckling in the middle together, doeling to the right side






YABBA DABBA KID!!!








GROSS PICTURE WARNING- NEXT PIC IS AFTERBIRTH.....



Heres the afterbirth- Question: What are all the red spots? Dont look if you get grossed out easy









Oh, we decided to pull the two smaller kids, boy and girl, and bring them in and bottle feed them to get them stronger. I am nervous about this. How often do we feed newborns????? I milked out colostrom for them- Yabba is an easy milker w/tons of colostrom- but I dont know how much to give them per feeding or how often. Any advice/past experience sharing would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG!!  You did great.  What an experience.  I love the look on Yabba's face in the first pic.  It is like, "Whatta u mean I gotta do it again?"  Beautiful babies.  Hope all goes well with them.  I wish I had some answers to your questions about bottle feeding, but that is an area that I am totally dumb in.  I will be interested in the answers myself.  As for the red spots, I don't have a clue.  Again, congtrats!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations and they are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## marliah (Mar 30, 2012)

I read that the spots are where the placenta was attached to the uterus and are no need for concern. Sorry I can't remember where I read that though, I have been doing lots of reading on goats lately lol.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't tell ya what the red things are, but....looks "normal" to me.....Congrats on the quads.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations and hugs, that was exciting for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

Wonderful babies.  Two and two.  Afterbirth is blood supply from uterus and attachments to uterine wall.  Amazing.  Yabba looks amazing for such a big birth of so many babies.  Congratulations again.  Feed those babies whatever they will take at this point.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 30, 2012)

I love the firstborn doeling.  She is the only one who looks different. I love her loud coloring!  Can you send her to me!  Congrats on all the pretty babies.  Now what are you naming them?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!!!  They are beautiful!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 30, 2012)

I love all of them. Good job to both of you


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 30, 2012)

They are adorable!  Here is a link with some great info.  Rolls posted some really good info on bottle feed in this thread on post 4. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1312


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome job and congratulations.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Good job Yabba. Congrats. So are you keeping them? Have fun with the bottle babies. I hope I can get a couple some time soon.


----------

